# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Cómo aprovechar las perspectivas globales en los agronegocios

## Bruno Cillóniz

De manos del conferencista internacional Carlos Pomareda.   _Ante los nuevos retos y tendencias en el mercado el Perú puede aprovechar su situación de despensa privilegiada. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 02 ago (Agraria.pe).-* La Asociación de Egresados de la Universidad Agraria La Molina (AEGUNALM) cumple un año de vida y para conmemorar este aniversario han organizado junto a la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX) una conferencia en la que se analizan las diferentes tendencias en los mercados mundiales. 
El conferencista internacional Carlos Pomareda, autor de más de 100 publicaciones en revistas extranjeras y más de 300 conferencias en foros nacionales e internacionales de EEUU y Europa, será el encargado de presentar la exposición sobre Perspectivas Globales en los AgroNegocios y sus Implicancias para el Perú. 
Según Ángel Manero, panelista y gerente general del Consorcio Peruano del Agro (COPERAGRO) la AEGUNALM está dando énfasis a los agronegocios cuando tradicionalmente se ha visto al sector agro más relacionado a la producción que al negocio. 
Ver el agro del Perú como un negocio es lo que está permitiendo que se incorpore valor en el sector, es decir, no pensar en producir simplemente un producto en chacra, sino salir a empacarlo, a procesarlo, llegar de mejor forma a los mercados, trabajar adecuadamente los canales de distribución y tratar de estar lo más cerca posible del consumidor, aseveró.  *Nuevas tendencias* 
En palabras de Manero existen tres tendencias bien marcadas. El primer lugar lo ocuparían los alimentos funcionales, es decir, aquellos que además de nutrir tienen propiedades extras como antioxidantes, vitaminas o ser fortificados. Estos productos son recomendables para el envejecimiento, para el colesterol o para el sistema cardiovascular. 
En segundo lugar encontraríamos los alimentos de conveniencia, o aquellos que están listos para comer. Algunos consumidores quieren las verduras y frutas picadas o quieren los alimentos listos para meterlos al microondas. Hay un nicho importante de gente que quiere los alimentos lo más fácil posible para su consumo, indicó Manero. 
La otra gran tendencia sería la relativa a los estilos de vida, lo que se llama posicionamiento psicográfico; aquella gente que consume alimentos orgánicos, hace reuniones en cafeterías con cafés cada vez más especiales o exclusivos, que disfruta de la comida gourmet. 
Lo interesante es ver la forma en la que el Perú puede sacar provecho de estas tendencias y formar al empresario para que dé ese paso a los agronegocios, concluyó Manero.    *DATOS:*  
  La conferencia tendrá lugar en la sede de ADEX el día miércoles 4 de agosto y contará a su vez con los panelistas Hernando Riveros (IICA Agroindustria Rural) Ángel Manero (COPERAGRO) y Miguel Ognio (Keystone Fruit S.A.  Director ADEX).Temas similares: LA PALTA, PERSPECTIVAS PARA EL AÑO 2021 Artículo: Chocolateros analizarán perspectivas del desarrollo comercial del cacao Soluciones Globales para Cadena de Frio Soluciones Globales para Cadena de Frio Perspectivas de los países exportadores de mandarina

----------

